

Once Again, i know this is not related to tech, but u gota c this guy - saltcookie
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2qvk8sVTJk

======
needleme
Not bad, but you should check Jeremy Ellis! Maybe you already know him

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdFlFxJFnfY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdFlFxJFnfY)

